# injection marinade for brisket



## gene111 (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone have any good injection marinades they use for brisket? Been trying differnet ones to see what i like the best.


----------



## meat hunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Send a PM to Fire It Up. He done a few briskets by injecting them. I'm sure he can turn you on to a few good ones.


----------



## bassman (Jan 4, 2010)

I use a lot of Cajuninjector's Creole butter.  It's great on poultry and pork also.


----------



## bbqhead (Jan 4, 2010)

go to www.butcherbbq.com , his products are excellant! finished 7th overall in kcbs out of 4600 other teams using his own products.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 4, 2010)

That is a great product!


----------



## gene111 (Jan 5, 2010)

I will deffinetly check that out. Thanks


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 5, 2010)

Don't look for a big push in the flavor department from Butcher's IMO.  But it does an outstanding job in the moisture and tenderness department.

It is a good vehicle for getting some flavor in there, if you try the Butchers mix it with some beef broth instead of water for more flavor, once you get that baseline taste, add more stuff until you find what you are looking for.

Good luck.


----------



## jdt (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't usually inject or marinade my briskets but when I do this is the one I like

1 12 ozcan beef stock
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup lemon juice
1/4 cup Ketsup (or A1/bbq sauce if you prefer)
1/4 cup worchestershire
1 tablespoon garlic salt
1 tablespoon black pepper
1 tablespoon onion powder
1 tablespoon cayanne pepper
1 package hidden valley ranch dressing mix
1 stick of butter


simmer everything except the butter together for 10 minutes then reduce heat and add the butter, cool to room temp and marinade/inject.


----------

